# Qui aboutissent... sur quoi



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao a tutti!
Riunisco in questo thread due domande strettamente legate perchè riguardanti due frasi consecutive.

Nel seguente periodo:
"*Il s’ensuit* une réflexion et une concertation des opposants, *qui aboutissent* à un aveu d’ignorance et à un refus de répondre. *Sur quoi* le Maître refuse, lui aussi, de s’avancer davantage"

vorrei sapere: 'aboutissent' è riferito a 'réflexion' e 'concertation'? 'Sur quoi' cosa vuol dire esattamente?

Si può tradurre in questo modo:
"*Ne seguono* una riflessione e una concertazione degli avversari, *che portano* ad un'ammissione di ignoranza e ad un rifiuto di rispondere. *Su questo* il Maestro, lui pure, rifiuta di procedere oltre"

Grazie!

Ciao!

B.


----------



## Anaiss

Generalmente si tende a legare "*qui*" al termine più vicino, perché non ha genere e non è possibile distinguere. Eventualmente per specificare sarebbe stato _lesquelles_.
Allora dovrebbe essere: "_...gli avversari, che finiscono con/per..."_


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ciao Anaiss! 
Grazie per l'interpretazione.
Tuttavia mi pare, riguardando, che si riferisca ai due termini... Bah!
Quanto a "sur quoi" secondo te come si potrebbe rendere? "Su questo", "A questo punto"?

Ciao!!


----------



## Anaiss

Istintivamente ora direi "Al che".
Allora aspettiamo un madrelingua per il "qui", nella mia grammatica il problema degli antecedenti (di "qui") era risolto in questo modo...


----------



## matoupaschat

"Qui aboutissent" : il verbo è al plurale, qui = pronome relativo sia sing. che plur. ==> la tua traduzione è esatta . Per "aboutissent", sceglierei un altro termine perché c'è una nozione di fine (le bout) che non mi sembra resa alla pari .
"Sur quoi" significa qui "In seguito a questo" (dice mia moglie ; per me manca una virgola, ma è una questione di stile) . 
Ciao !
Edit : devi avere ragione, Anaiss "Al che" . Comunque, sarebbe più facile se si potesse usare "Su questo" con il medesimo significato .


----------



## Anaiss

Comunque riflettendo, lo stesso problema si pone in italiano e si rende allo stesso modo. No?
riflessione + concertazione = plur.
avversari= plur.

"Al che" significa proprio "in seguito a questo, a questo punto": l'ho scelto per ricalcare l'immediatezza di preposizione + pronome. Ci sta?

Buonanotte foreri!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Comunque riflettendo, lo stesso problema si pone in italiano e si rende allo stesso modo. No?
> riflessione + concertazione = plur.
> avversari= plur.
> 
> Non ci avevo pensato ! Ma mi sembra allora tanto strana la scelta di "aboutir" . (Vedi http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/aboutir >> *2.* _P. ext._ [Le suj. est exceptionnellement un animé] Toucher le bout ) . Comunque non sarà l'ultima scelta bizzarra di quel testo !
> 
> "Al che" significa proprio "in seguito a questo, a questo punto": l'ho scelto per ricalcare l'immediatezza di preposizione + pronome. Ci sta?
> 
> Vabbè .
> 
> Buonanotte foreri!


Buon giorno  .


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie amici!
Come al solito questo testo mi dà materiale per arrovellarmi un po'...  

Notte!


----------



## Anaiss

Da cnrtl:


> 3. Au fig. [Le suj. est toujours un inanimé] *Aboutir* à qqn, *à qqc*., à faire qqc


Boh! Sembra non ci sia possibilità di capire il vero antecedente.
Comunque mi sembra già più comprensibile di altri estratti che abbiamo discusso qui!
P.S.: concordo sulla virgola, matoupaschat.

In bocca al lupo con la traduzione, vlaparakob_italiurad!


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Grazie Anaiss!


----------



## polarstar

Ciao,

la mia interpretazione da semplice utente della lingua e non da liguista sarebbche il qui è legato agli opponenti perche soltatno loro possono fare l'aveu d'ignorance. Poi c'è una virgola prima del qui (questo mi sembra strano). Sur quoi = sur ce = a questo punto. 
spero ti possa aiutare


----------



## vlaparakob_italiurad

Ti ringrazio polarstar!


----------

